# PPSG Doing Work!



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hit the railroads again near my house, got 8 Birds in total using my PPSG this thing iss spot on atm for me. 2 Mourning doves and 6 ground doves all shots were taken about 12-25 meters 6 dropped like bricks and 2 needed follow up shots , 23mm straight cuts TBG 8mmLead, Pouch made by myself using a Catapult Carnage design. These babies are going on the grill tomorrow stuffed with onion tomato and cilantro wrapped in bacon. Cheers all thanks for looking


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

A happy hunting trip indeed! Gonna cook up nicely


----------



## Falco (Apr 11, 2017)

well done.

when shooting mouring dove size birds, are you body shotting ...or head/neck?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Well done mate! Please take some pictures of the preparation and results and post them on the food thread. I'd love to learn a tasty way to prepare birds and your plan sounds very appealing.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Very successful trip...and nice shooting!!!

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Falco said:


> well done.
> 
> when shooting mouring dove size birds, are you body shotting ...or head/neck?


Going for head and neck mostly


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Good shooting bet they'll taste great.


----------

